# ATF in your diesel as additive???



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

I was talking with my mechanic last night as he was doing a repair on my F-250 6 litre...and he told me he adds ATF to his diesel when fueling up. He also has the same engine. He is an actual Ford mechanic at a Ford dealer so I know that he knows what he is talking about. I am going to start doing it also. Do any of you out there use the ATF in your fuel as well?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

whats ATF ? IS that a Cetane booster?


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*ATF?*



BATWING said:


> whats ATF ? IS that a Cetane booster?


Automatic transmission fluid...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i heard folks use 2 stroke oil in 7.3 and 6.0s since theyre driven by a hpop but not atf.

heres a good article on additives. you can find tons more online.

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/ford/0911dp_fuel_additive_test/viewall.html


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have read that ATF is no good for modern diesel engines. It is not made to burn like 2 stroke oil and creates ash in the exhaust and in the oil.

Don't believe everything a mechanic tells you.

Ford says not to use it or any other additives.

Google it and check out some of the diesel forums.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have heard of people with tuned 6.4's using it. not much maybe a cup. I was told that some tuned diesels have hard shifts and the AFT helps smooth the shifting out. I have never used any.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Cant see how hard shifts and adding ATF to the fuel tank would have anything related. Can you explain this? 

Adding ATF to the transmission (especially when it's low) can alleviate some hard shifts, but adding to the fuel tank does nothing more than add lubricity to the fuel and top end.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I would never run ATF in the newer diesels, just my $.02. Too much stuff in there to get plugged/gumed up. I run Opti Lube XPD in my truck, '08 6.4 PS. Here is a list and study of additives, I have posted this on other threads but will put it here 2. I for sure suggest using some type of additive with todays diesel, as too much of the lubricating property is removed during the refining process in order to make ultra low sulfur diesel. Thanks EPA! As far as what you use, I would stay toward the top of this list, the further down you go just don't do much.
http://www.natbiogroup.com/docs/education/lubricity additive study results.pdf


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

ATF is made to withstand heat ....when it burns it leaves deposits in your engine


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> I would never run ATF in the newer diesels, just my $.02. Too much stuff in there to get plugged/gumed up. I run Opti Lube XPD in my truck, '08 6.4 PS. Here is a list and study of additives, I have posted this on other threads but will put it here 2. I for sure suggest using some type of additive with todays diesel, as too much of the lubricating property is removed during the refining process in order to make ultra low sulfur diesel. Thanks EPA! As far as what you use, I would stay toward the top of this list, the further down you go just don't do much.
> http://www.natbiogroup.com/docs/education/lubricity additive study results.pdf


that opti lube aint cheap. wish they would do a test on the mc cetane booster. it probably wont rate that high. however noticed .5- .75 mile per gallon increase and definitely runs quieter and smoother than without additive.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I burned some additives in my 2008 6.4 Ford when it was still stock with full factory exhaust. It caused it to regen the whole way to San Antonio, burned a whole tank of fuel! Once I topped back off with clean diesel it cleaned out and ran good. I dont recommend it in a truck with the DPF still in service. As for ATF maybe in a 7.3 or old cummins, but nothing new especialy low sulfur trucks.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have an F250 7.3L. I have been running ATF in the fuel for over 150,000 miles. It boosts the performance and the fuel mileage back up to 20+ mpg it was getting before this water they call diesel fuel came on the market.

Been using it in my tractor trailer since I started driving it in 1993.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

FLAT FISHY said:


> ATF is made to withstand heat ....when it burns it leaves deposits in your engine


So does diesel fuel.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

OK diesel mechanics, isn't this the same as adding Marvels Mystery Oil? Reading the thread just made me remember this.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> that opti lube aint cheap. wish they would do a test on the mc cetane booster. it probably wont rate that high. however noticed .5- .75 mile per gallon increase and definitely runs quieter and smoother than without additive.


Correct you are. But in the newer motors, I think it is important to replace the lubricating properties that are removed during the refining process to give us the ultra low sufur diesel. Thanks EPA! Plus I only have to buy 3 - 4 gallons per year, so if $150 - $200 saves me a $4000 - $5000 repair bill to replace the fuel pump on my 6.4 it's worth it. Plus like you said it does help a little on fuel and the engine runs smoother overall so I will keep payin for it until something better comes along.

Eric


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

QUOTE] 
OK diesel mechanics, isn't this the same as adding Marvels Mystery Oil? Reading the thread just made me remember this. 
[/QUOTE]

ATF, Marvel Mystery, 2-cycle oil all doing pretty much the same thing; and are fine for your old 7.3 Powerstroke or old 5.9 cummins but as I said before I would never run it through the new motors. Again just my .02

Eric


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree. I ran it in my 7.3 and in my brothers 5.9 cummins. but nothing since 
Those were designed around low sulphur diesel specs. ( more than 15ppm) ie: ISO 2007 spec fuel. When the 6.0 and newer started out it was no bueno afterwards. 
ATF has a ton of detergents in it. Some good and bad. Newer ULSD ( less than 15ppm or .01% sulphur content) is c r a p when it comes to older mechanical fuel systems in diesels. Sulphur being the primary lubricating agent in diesel has been h e l l on injectors on 6.0 and older because they weren't designed to run for the life we expect them to on ULSD < - tons of plunger failures. 

I'm gonna take a guess and say he was old school - I grew up in a truck shop my family owned and now am a fuel/lubes distributor. 
ATF was great after someone "popped" a set of injectors. It helped them clear out anything in common rail systems etc. used to be good stuff.....but I def wouldn't run it in anything newer than a 7.3


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Also, if you do happen to do it and your truck is anything like every other ford diesel on the road......fords love to "make" oil - I dare you to get an oil analysis and it's alarming how much diesel fuel is in your lubes. 
If you run ATF in the fuel with egr systems, dpf etc - you run the risk of all those gnarly detergents in ATF messing with additive packages in your engine lubes. 

6.0 6.4 and now my 6.7 all make oil. Typically 3 quarts an oil change. I've seen a huge decrease in it since I put in the high idle. Definitely keeps it from wet stacking. 

Just my .04


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

And also, 

I said the same thing everyone else did. 
Sorry


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> Also, if you do happen to do it and your truck is anything like every other ford diesel on the road......fords love to "make" oil - I dare you to get an oil analysis and it's alarming how much diesel fuel is in your lubes.
> If you run ATF in the fuel with egr systems, dpf etc - you run the risk of all those gnarly detergents in ATF messing with additive packages in your engine lubes.
> 
> 6.0 6.4 and now my 6.7 all make oil. Typically 3 quarts an oil change. I've seen a huge decrease in it since I put in the high idle. Definitely keeps it from wet stacking.
> ...


Whats High Idle? I just bought a new 2012 F350 with 6.7 and hands down I believe it would spank my 08 F250 with the delete, cold air, and towing tune without a problem as it is, bone stock. And its a dually!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I tool the #3 up fitter switch ( as its the lowest amperage switch... Haven't hooked anything to the others yet so I couldve used any of them) and hooked it to tHe PTO harness. All of the trucks have the same harness for components etc....

I took a 1k potentiometer from radio shack ($8 bucks - I think that was with a soldering iron too) 
Ran the PTO reference to one side 
Ran PTO rpm to the other
Ran the #3 pwr switch to the PTO on/off

I used a potentiometer so I could adjust the r's
Set the parking brake and Flip #3 - it'll bring the truck to 1200 rpm ( you really don't want to go higher with on no - load)


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

The other problem with putting atf in your tank is that it can change the color of the fuel. If the DOT cops dip their little white rag in your tank and it comes back pink or red, you're in for a lot of explaining and atf in the tank ain't one of the acceptable explanations. It cost me $600 in Arkie to find that out. Long story.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> QUOTE]
> OK diesel mechanics, isn't this the same as adding Marvels Mystery Oil? Reading the thread just made me remember this.


ATF, Marvel Mystery, 2-cycle oil all doing pretty much the same thing; and are fine for your old 7.3 Powerstroke or old 5.9 cummins but as I said before I would never run it through the new motors. Again just my .02

Eric[/QUOTE]
Adding Marvel Mystery Oil to the newer diesels with DPFs is not a good idea. It isn't compatible with the ultra-low sulfer diesel and can clog the DPF. Happened to my Dodge 6.7, but Dodge doesn't use a urea mixture. Don't know how it would work on Fords or Chevys.

Have used Sea Foam with decent results.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I add Lucas....


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

The best additive for your 6.0 psd is Ford's diesel additive PM22. It adds lubricity to the fuel, improves the fuel economy, and improves the combustion process therefore producing less soot.

I have a 6.0 psd with 169k miles with all 8 original injectors and I run this stuff every tank.

Also I don't recommend running the ATF since it does not add the right lubricity to help the injectors.


----------

